# Error 31 While Trying to Use Windows Dialer for 3G Dial Up Connection



## raksrules (May 25, 2011)

I am not able to connect to BSNL 3G using standard windows dialer and not even through CiDial but only working through Mobile partner. I had faced this earlier but that was another machine, another OS. 
It stops at the verifying password screen and then immediately disconnects and again attempts to reconnect but does not connect.
Any idea why something like this happen ??
I always give some random values in id and password as they are anyways irrelevant.
This is the error i get when trying to connect using standard windows dialer

*i56.tinypic.com/219dn34.jpg

I can perfectly connect using Mobile partner but nothing else 

Further to this i found few more things. May be this will help you guys to pinpoint the actual problem.

If i keep the setting as follows where under connection type is RAS Modem (no clue what this is) 
*PS: In below screenshot assume the connection type is set to RAS Modem*

*i56.tinypic.com/2j41vzs.jpg

And when i try connecting to internet using mobile partner i get error as

*i52.tinypic.com/vr4qab.jpg

But when in the same settings, it is NDIS (i dont know this either) it works fine and you see that the error message is same as what i get when i use normal windows dialer. 

So now anyone can tell me what the issue is ??
Due this this automatic dialing not working, i am not able to keep my computer ON full night / when going to office to continue torrent downloading.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

We cant suggest much as you're connection is wireless.
Try reinstalling the dialing software.

clear the temp folder

i reccomend you to get the usb stick checked.


----------



## raksrules (Jun 13, 2011)

^^I am 100% sure that USB stick is fine. This thing works in XP and not in Windows 7. To reconfim, i installed windows XP in Vmware over windows 7 and under the windows XP (of vmware), it worked fine.


----------

